# Help with stair molding



## Fred LeBail (May 7, 2013)

I am new here but have been lurking for some time .I am having trouble with the trim that goes on top of the skirt board on my stairs . I don't think that it is rocket science but I have been wrong before.
The angle on the stair at this corner is 114 and the angle on the sheetrock corner is 90. I can't seem to get this right . I am attaching pics to make things clearer.































Any help would be greatly appreciated

Fred


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I would miter the back side of the return piece where it meets the wall on I think I'm seeing 25 degrees so it is on the same angle as molding going up the stairway.


----------



## fire65 (Apr 27, 2013)

Totally agree, miter the back side of the return to match the angle of the stairs.


----------



## Fred LeBail (May 7, 2013)

Thanks for the fast reply, on the oppisite side of the side of the stair there is 45 degree angle that transision to a straight run . Do I do the same thing there ?


----------



## Keith Mathewson (Sep 23, 2010)

http://www.thisiscarpentry.com/2010/09/10/raked-baseboard-returns/


----------

